# Spy Shot



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a rough blade (1 min in etch with a light buff) after profiling from the billet so it's not looking anywhere near as nice as it will look when finished. Bad lighting outside for pictures too - very gray.

I started this project back in June and it's finally getting close enough to being done that I can feel it so I felt like sharing. 


PS - it currently has no owner so if anyone is interested please feel free to contact me.:wink:


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

Dave that's awesome!


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

June? What took so long? Did you forge it yourself?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 28, 2012)

That is really cool!


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

What's the story here Dave?


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 28, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> What's the story here Dave?



Yeo, I'd like to kow also. Looks great. A little flat for me but I am weird that way...

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> ...A little flat for me...


Yeah. I gotta agree.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

As usual with pictures it's not showing it's true profile or feel on the board and it's not as flat in real life although for Stefan's tastes it's WAY too flat. This could be easily tweeked to whatever someone wanted though - takes seconds to change.

No I didn't make this damascus myself, I ordered the billet from a talented young maker Dan Seaver who runs Pure Damascus out of NY. I met Dan at Ashoken 1.5 years ago and took a liking to him and his work and then back in April I had a chance to finish out a blade that he had made for the NJ Steel Baron and that solidified me wanting to acquire some steel from him. This blade had a similar pattern to it although Dan called it a mistake but I loved it and asked him to repeat the mistake. He tried twice and this was the closest that he could get which I'm happy with. If this knife here finishes up like his mistake blade did then it should be something to see in person as his blade gave off a 3-D effect with tons of movement. Maybe some of you guys that attended this last year's ECG will recall the small blade that Aldo and myself were playing with earlier in the day? 

Oh, almost forgot about stats....this is a 240mm gyuto in my standard pattern, steels used are 1084fg & 15n20 - angled raindrop pattern


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

ooo that is pretty dammy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's the flip side....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

Forgot to say why it took so long to get to this point, well there was Dan's working of the steel into his schedule as the first part but mostly it's been sitting here for 6 months or more due to me not having a metal cutting band saw. I've been walking past it thinking about how am I going to cut out the blade out of the billet. Finally, last night around midnight, I got a bug up my butt and grabbed my hacksaw and went to it. :tooth:


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

Who made the damascus?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Who made the damascus?





http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4817-Spy-Shot?p=76280&viewfull=1#post76280


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2012)

Well folks this one has been claimed already. Thanks to the buyer! 


Thanks for checking it out and for the compliments, Dan will be happy to hear your comments. 

I'll be sure to post completed pictures when it's all done.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2012)

Whew, glad that's gone!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2012)

To see the end results of this project please see....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ives-A-Gallery?p=112117&viewfull=1#post112117


----------

